# Saturated Fat



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

I was reading Owen Mckkibins book "Cover model workout".  He's a mens health model.  A very good book by the way.  He said he minimizes saturated fat in his diet.  Like my protein shake has 2g saturated fat which is 10%...  Is that good or bad and how do u read like how much is bad for you and stuff...  same with sugar...  Please all of you healthy people who measure fat and stuff in your diet please help me out...

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## sabre81 (Jul 29, 2004)

Basically you want no saturated fat.  Avoid it at all costs.  Obviously your going to consume some here and there but if you can, eat things with unsatrated fat.  Also,  if you see 'partially hydrogenated' on any food label, avoid it like the plague. Refined vegetable oils are also on the 'bad' fats list.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 29, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I was reading Owen Mckkibins book "Cover model workout".  He's a mens health model.  A very good book by the way.  He said he minimizes saturated fat in his diet.  Like my protein shake has 2g saturated fat which is 10%...  Is that good or bad and how do u read like how much is bad for you and stuff...  same with sugar...  Please all of you healthy people who measure fat and stuff in your diet please help me out...
> 
> ...


Actually the body needs some saturated fat, but because the body produces saturated fat you want to keep what you ingest minimal. You will find 1 or 2 grams of saturated fat in alot of foods. What the body doesn't produce is mono and polyunsaturated fats, omega 3,6,9, these are refered to as EFA's,Essential Fatty Acids. You have to add these to your diet.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 29, 2004)

spike, what book do i learn about this stuff like omega 3,6,9?  please let me know.. thanks


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 29, 2004)

so the 2 grams saturated fat is bad?  do i not take the protein shake?  by the way it's the met-rx meal replacement protein powder which comes in 20 packs a box... http://www.n101.com/Static/Products/met-rx_original_vanilla_786560000208.html  this is the one i take.  i take half of a pack in the morning and half after my workout... so one pack per day.. so can you tell me if this is ok... thanks a lot


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 30, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> so the 2 grams saturated fat is bad?  do i not take the protein shake?  by the way it's the met-rx meal replacement protein powder which comes in 20 packs a box... http://www.n101.com/Static/Products/met-rx_original_vanilla_786560000208.html  this is the one i take.  i take half of a pack in the morning and half after my workout... so one pack per day.. so can you tell me if this is ok... thanks a lot


2 grams of saturated fat at a meal is fine, you shouldn't have any problems with that. Just remember to get your EFA's, as far as a book, I've read a lot of books, get yourself a copy of the Nutrition Almanac, lots of info in there. you can go to any book store and find something in the Health and Nutrition section...  I know that Jodi covers EFA's well in her Sticky's...


----------



## LAM (Jul 30, 2004)

I would shoot for less than 25% of your fat intake to come from saturated fats...


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 30, 2004)

how many grams of sugar is good... I take gogurt (the portable yogurt) and it has 11 grams of fat per tube..  Is that ok to take once or twice a day?


----------



## sabre81 (Jul 30, 2004)

11 grams of saturated fat?  If theres 11 grams of saturated fat then i woudl avoid them since youll be getting more staurated fat through other foods throughout the day.  I would be willing to be that theres probably only like 2-3 grams of saturated fat and the rest is polyunsaturated or monounsaturated.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh, i'm really sorry, i meant 11 grams of sugar


----------



## sabre81 (Jul 30, 2004)

The recommened daily intake of added sugars should only be 50 grams or less.  I would also avoid artificial sweetners as they have been linked to differnent health risks.   Satisfy your sweet tooth with natural fat-free treats like fruit(dried fruit is awesome).   A couple of those 'gogurts'  per day is fine.  Nice healthy snack, as long as you dont consume alot of sugar with other meals/snacks.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 30, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> how many grams of sugar is good... I take gogurt (the portable yogurt) and it has 11 grams of fat per tube..  Is that ok to take once or twice a day?


11 grams of sugar at a meal won't hurt you... Me personally, and remember, this is just me, others will have their own preferences.. I stay away from sugar at all costs.
It is nothing more then empty calories with no nutritional value,  but I understand people are slaves to their taste buds and like a little sugat once in a while.


----------



## thomascalandrin (Jul 30, 2004)

does anyone know if eating steamed chicken and broccoli (no sauce) form the Chinese restaurant is bad for you.  i get it with brown rice and use hot sauce i was wondering if this is bad to eat.

thanks


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 30, 2004)

thomascalandrin said:
			
		

> does anyone know if eating steamed chicken and broccoli (no sauce) form the Chinese restaurant is bad for you.  i get it with brown rice and use hot sauce i was wondering if this is bad to eat.
> 
> thanks


Actually that is a great meal, assuming it is chicken and not cat..


----------



## thomascalandrin (Jul 30, 2004)

yeah thats true   im hoping its chicken.  but if not thats the best cat i have ever eaten. thanks for the info


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2004)

According to the movie, Beverely Hills Cop (1), by the time a man is 40, there are at least 5 lbs of undigested meat in his bowels. Thought I'd let you know.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 30, 2004)

how about for lunch i have white rice and 2 chicken breasts fried.. is that alright?


----------



## monkeyd (Jul 30, 2004)

Brown rice, add in some green vegetables and fry in coconut oil at moderate heat and you're just about there


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 30, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> how about for lunch i have white rice and 2 chicken breasts fried.. is that alright?


Now you're getting into personal preferences, I wouldn't eat white rice or anything fried, but again, that's me.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 30, 2004)

ya, and you have crazy ass abs too... i'm 190 5' 9"... I'm fat as hell... i want a six pack in a year... any suggestions?


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 30, 2004)

i really need like a very good book to guide me in my eating habbits and i don't think exercise is a problem since i spend like about 1 to 2 hours in the gym 5 times a week...  I just need to get my eating straight.  One more thing, is taking a nap after eating a bad thing?  like a 2-3 hour nap...?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> ya, and you have crazy ass abs too... i'm 190 5' 9"... I'm fat as hell... i want a six pack in a year... any suggestions?


 Starve for about 4 months-go on a diet that is totally devoid of any &^*@# taste and become weaker as the months go on


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2004)

and by the way-I have heard that napping after you eat is bad. It's a disease called lazybumitis


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 30, 2004)

no i mean like does your body turn the food u just ate into fat cuz u're sleeping?


----------



## LAM (Jul 30, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> no i mean like does your body turn the food u just ate into fat cuz u're sleeping?



not at all...however I don't think 3 hours of sleep could be considered a nap, for many people that is 50% of the sleep that they get a night...


----------



## Skib (Jul 30, 2004)

if you're training regularly and sleeping at least 8 hours a night (like the average person should) then there's absolutely no reason why you should even need to nap during the day...


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 30, 2004)

Brown Rice is best!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 30, 2004)

Skib said:
			
		

> if you're training regularly and sleeping at least 8 hours a night (like the average person should) then there's absolutely no reason why you should even need to nap during the day...


i like to get a good quickie (nap that is), of about an hour for 2-3 times a week, especially if i have been really active and hittin the gym hard.  I can definately feel when i need a good nap, and when i get that good hour rest, I wake up nice and refreshed


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2004)

Skib said:
			
		

> if you're training regularly and sleeping at least 8 hours a night (like the average person should) then there's absolutely no reason why you should even need to nap during the day...


 Actually Skib, there is merit to taking a catnap ESPECIALLY when training like a madman. A study was done and I cant remember the name, but in it, they said that a 1 hour nap is equal to 3 hours "night sleep"; is conducive to healing and expedities the actual healing process. 
 We all know that we build muscle outside of the gym, and not in, so anything that promotes healing especially in a natural non-supplemented way should be looked on upon with serious thought. As I train for my contest, and I am in the gym 6 days a week, I actually schedule a routine nap so that I can be functional during the day. I also do this so that I dont crash into someone else's car, as I leave work.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 31, 2004)

do you guys not eat anything at all?? i mean you avoid so many things... you are saying you never have a hershey's cookies and creme milkshake?  man i can't believe u can live a lifestyle like that


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> do you guys not eat anything at all?? i mean you avoid so many things... you are saying you never have a hershey's cookies and creme milkshake? man i can't believe u can live a lifestyle like that


 after my contest-my wife is going to bring me a pizza and leave me in the hotel room alone 
 hershey? whats that?! cookie? what the hell is that?


----------



## sabre81 (Jul 31, 2004)

i love cookies,  I had 3 cookies today.  A handful of chips yesterday.  A full pizza to myself a week ago.  Of course i dont compete and dont plan to so i dont need to keep a strict diet.  I eat healthy for the most part so i believe i can have a cookie and a few potato chips here and there.


----------



## Skib (Aug 1, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Actually Skib, there is merit to taking a catnap ESPECIALLY when training like a madman. A study was done and I cant remember the name, but in it, they said that a 1 hour nap is equal to 3 hours "night sleep"; is conducive to healing and expedities the actual healing process.
> We all know that we build muscle outside of the gym, and not in, so anything that promotes healing especially in a natural non-supplemented way should be looked on upon with serious thought. As I train for my contest, and I am in the gym 6 days a week, I actually schedule a routine nap so that I can be functional during the day. I also do this so that I dont crash into someone else's car, as I leave work.



well i'd be lying if i said i didn't take the occasional cat nap here and there... but i can't even sleep for an hour in the middle of the day anymore providing i slept more than 7 hours the night before... my idea of a nap is laying down for 20-30 minutes and just kind of drifting into the first stage of unconciousness and waking back up after 20 minutes... that's all i need... anything more and i just feel groggy...

i guess the point i was trying to make was a healthy person should not need 2-3 hours of sleep in the middle of the day on a regular basis...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 1, 2004)

your goals are determined by your sacrifices. as far as the *fat*_ you just mentioned, thats just a matter of discipline._


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2004)

20 minutes of down time does miracles to both your pysche as well as your physical well being, and your workout. I guess the addage of "hey-it's better than nothing," applies here.


----------

